# Diningroom HELP!! (Pics Included)



## kickrz (May 3, 2008)

So we haven't moved yet and I am trying to invision this room but can't seem to figure it out. My budget really doesn't allow for too much expense so I am wondering what my options are. The room is quite large and once we put our table in there are 2 totally bare walls. (pic 3) If I center the table under the light it leaves so much room everywhere else.

I have posted 3 pics. You can see where the table is kinda, not completely centered but you get the idea (please don't mind the mess we are not moved in and it was just painted) The 2nd and 3rd are views from the livingroom looking into the kitchen and the other is from standing in the kitchen.

I really hope someone has ideas!

Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I would add some shadow box wainscoting and crown moulding to start, maybe something similar to this....J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here you go...


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

And...


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

And yet again...


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Heres some drawings with the wainscot painted a solid color.

J


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oooooh, I like the bottom all one color. That's pretty.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, me too. Plus it's a _lot_ easier to paint...think of all the cutting in that would have to be done in the first examples.inch:inch:

J


----------

